# Residential Building Boiler



## merimaga1 (Nov 18, 2015)

I am changing piping for a residential building from the boiler coils for two lengths each. I don't know what the proper name for the temperature relief valve that sticks out of the 2" brass elbow. I know it is there so that the coils don't burn and the water keeps cool when hot water is not in use. Don't know the proper name however so i can find it to buy. This is in nyc.

The valve is on the right side of the tee. Its a hose cog on the left.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

You are going to kill someone. What is the fire marshal's number in NYC?


----------



## merimaga1 (Nov 18, 2015)

*Why do you say that?*

Whats the problem?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

People like you are the problem


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This forum is for plumbing professionals only. Do-it-yourselfers are not permitted to join. The forum does not condone or encourage anyone who isn't properly trained in the plumbing trade to attempt to repair, alter, extend, design or install any plumbing, gas, vent, sewer, medical gas, drain, septic, water line, or any other plumbing systems. Thank you.


----------

